# Better Laptop:Dell Studio 15 or HP dv5-1015TX ?



## Champ (Nov 11, 2008)

*Suggestions Needed 4 New Laptop ell Studio 15 or HP dv5-1015TX ?*

Hi Guys,
I have finally decided to buy a new laptop
The Laptop will be primarily used for 

1. Development (Around 30 Hrs per Week)
Visual Studio 2005/2008, SQL Server 2005, 2-3 other tools all at the same time
These applications are mostly RAM Intensive (4GB will be more than enough)

2. Casual Gaming (Around 4-5 Hrs per Week
Mostly FIFA 09, Sometimes FAR CRY 2 and other FPS & RPGs.

3. Casual Movie watching (3-4 Hrs per Week)
4. Songs and other usual stuff

Please Note that I have to daily carry my Laptop from office to home so inspire of big urge to go for 17" I have decided to stick to 15.4".

After some R&D I have zeroed myself to following 2 Laptops
1. Dell Studio 15 
2. HP dv5-1015TX

EDIT : Clock Speed of P8400 is 2.26 GHZ.
*img229.imageshack.us/img229/6889/laptopmv1.jpg
(Better Features and Highlighted in Red)​ 
Dell Don’t offers a carry case with their Laptops so If I go for Dell I will have to shell Rs 2K-3K extra for Carry Case.

I am really really confused between the two Laptops. 
on one Side Dell Lappy has Better Processor, Better Display (LED) and more storage, HP Lappy has TV Tuner Card E-SATA Port and far more better graphic Card.

So guys help me out, Look at the configuration above and advice that which Laptop is better. 
If someone personaly have any of the above two laptops please tell that how they are performing. 
Or if you have any other Good Laptop similar to above configuration and price range please suggest that also.

One more question - What is Difference between Hybrid TV Tuner Card (offered with HP dv5-1015TX ) and TV Tuner Express Card (Optional Buy witll Dell Studio). 

Thanks in advance for all your valued suggestions and comments


----------



## chintan786 (Nov 12, 2008)

go for Dell.. TV TUNER CARD is good for nothing if u don't have Cable connection or DTH connection... and if u DTH Connection at home then i assume that U have TV also.. even before buying DTH u have TV at ur Place......don't give so much importance to TV tuner card... Regarding Carry case..... I must say don't take decision of Buying Lappy on the basis of Carry case.. u can't compare Carry case with Lappy...carry case question comes after buying a laptop.. and i think 2k is nothing when u are shelling 65+ for a good Laptop.. ... So according to me Buy Dell.

U must see Sony Vaio FW series also it is of Rs69999.. but i must u go through that also.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 12, 2008)

thechamp said:


> *img229.imageshack.us/img229/6889/laptopmv1.jpg
> 
> ​


Hey nice job there tabulating everything. Made our work easier!  Lemme go thru highlighted points:

1) The P8400 is definitely better than P7350 - Dell wins
2) LED Screen => Better battery life - Dell wins
3) Storage - Dell wins
4) nVidia 9600GT -> Not much better than 8600GT, just higher clock frequency. Read the reviews on the net. ATi 3450 lags behind here as the direct comptt. of 8600GT is the 3650 - HP wins
5) I/) -> Card reader, e-Sata - HP wins.

Based on the above analysis, I would consider these things:

a) Faster processor, Better battery life - Dell
b) Play a lot of new gen. games (and want to run them at medium settings) - HP
c) Play a lot of new gen. games but can manage with low quality - Dell
d) Heavily use external storage (like transferring data from new gen. external hard disks, memory cards in mobile phones, cameras etc.) - HP

I hope the above breakup helps you in buying the right stuff


----------



## Champ (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks guys

@chintan786....    SONYVAIO FW - VGN-FW12G/B only has 2GB RAM  weight is also on a bit higher side 

@infra_red_dude.... This is my Dilema Yaar, These two are totally neck to neck, 
 3450 is a totally crap card, if dell was offering something like even 3650 I would have opted for dell.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2008)

Dude. without any second thought, I would say that you should go for HP laptop.

AFAIK, P8400 runs at 2.26GHz and not at 2.66GHz. So, this slight difference is not going to make any difference

*processorfinder.intel.com/Details.aspx?sSpec=SLB3R

9600GT make lot of difference when compared to HD3450. It's a laptop. you can't upgrade this one later. Get the best. 

HDD: You can always get USB HDD or new HDD any time for more space and it's dead cheap now. 

And 64k for Dell Studio?? No way. You should eye Dell XPS for that price. I heard that Dell XPS will come with 9xxx chipsets very soon. 

The only real advantage that Studio has over DV is LED display.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 12, 2008)

^^ 
+1 to HP DV series

yup, agree to u on this bond.. esp on the 9xxx series of gpu as compared to DELL's 8xxx series, yup it really does make alot of difference esp considering the fact that lappy upgradation is a real pain in the @$$

infact DELL's ppl say that the 9xxx series will be in their lappy's in near abt 2-3 months from now..


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 12, 2008)

in this case my vote also goes for the HP model


_


----------



## Champ (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks guys for ur suggestions (I still need lot of them) 

Current Situation 

Votes for Dell Studio 15 - 1
Votes for HP dv5-1015TX - 3.

@DesiBond ... XPS may be a better as a Brand Name and comes with premium features like a Lighter weight (2.62KG) and Complete Cover .
But at this time Studio is a better option.
One can opt for Montevina Platform(1066 FSB). Get Backlit Keyboard.The only culprit is Graphics card.
What I personally feel is that XPS series is due for a overhall. Include options for processors with 1066 FSB, 9XXX Series Graphics Card. After this upgrade XPS series will certainly Rock.

*UPDATE* --- Dell Site is now offering another configuration for Studio 15 (R541103IN8) Now one can opt for Colors form "Mike Ming" and They have also enabled option for P7350, and Silver Palmrest (what is this ) with fingerprint reader.

One more strange which I have noticed is that even if you order the exact same configuration but using different value codes(default configurations). You end up paying different Prices.
Example if I choose exact the same configuration mentioned in post 1 with Value code R541105IN8 the final price is 62,355. and if I choose the same configuration with Value code R541103IN8 the final price is 63,928. 

Can any one explain this difference 

Can we Install windows XP on HP-1015TX ??


----------



## jq1801 (Dec 7, 2008)

I just got a Studio 15 and really like it.  it will play Battlefield 2 on medium just fine.  I know there are some newer games it will not play but I am good with BF2.  The studio does have an eSata port on it.  it is on the right side above the USB port.  while I am happy with my laptop HP now offers the P8400 with its laptops not. "dv5t" I know for sure.  I would have gone with the HP. 

Let me knoe if this helps


----------

